# Lets Make HP!!!!!!!!



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I'm new here and I just got my first car: 1986 300ZX

Ya I'm exited and I love Nissan's by far my favorite brand name.

I was wondering how I can make my car more powerfull? It has a 3L V6, Non-Turbo, Automatic and I have no clue what its putting out.

I was thinking of a Cold Air Intake... Inner Auto Parts Catalog - 1986 Nissan 300ZX Cold Air Intake Thats the one I was looking at, is that a good idea? It doesn't look like it comes with any hardwear, do I need some? I have no clue how to tune things. I can how ever "bolt" stuff on. Any tips on how to make my car more powerfull without breaking the budget please stpe forvard and help me.

I'm a "do it yourself" kinda guy and would like to well, do it myself.

This might be obviouse but I am new to cars, engines and modifications. I don't know all the short forms that you guys use. I will be reading other posts ASAP to absorb as much info as I can.

Thanks

Z


----------



## daltonliu03 (Oct 18, 2007)

hey, i am new too with an 84 300zxT.
it's not my 1st car though, i've had:
79 Toyota corona
90 Nissan 240sx
and now my Z
RWD!! forever.

I have a K&N cone air filter, I like it but it's now a CAI.
Exhaust will add hp. i suggest a cat- back.

z-ya


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

there are a few websites that may help. AZ-zbum.com and hybridz.org to start. The z31 has a cold air intake from the factory-- the pickup is located in front of the radiator. one of the more common performance improvements is to change out the intake plenum with one out of a pathfinder. Will give you around 14 extra horses. Good luck!


----------

